# Urdu : Plateau



## Cilquiestsuens

Salam to all,

I need the translation of this word in Urdu. Having just one poor dictionary at hand it gives me *sataH-e murtafi3*, for plateau (lit. ''elevated surface''). I am quite unhappy with that, any better suggestions?


----------



## BP.

The topological feature that you study about in geography is indeed called _satH ee murtafa3_ -elevated surface- in standard jargon. Do you want us to invent a new term? I do have an or two ideas but it depends on what you mean when you say plateau, a flat surface or an elevated surface.


----------



## Qureshpor

Cilquiestsuens said:


> Salam to all,
> 
> I need the translation of this word in Urdu. Having just one poor dictionary at hand it gives me *sataH-e murtafi3*, for plateau (lit. ''elevated surface''). I am quite unhappy with that, any better suggestions?



As BP has stated, satH-i-murtafa' is the norm in "elevated" speech such as geography books. However, I have a brilliant alternative for you (before BP comes up with something better!). This is "paThaar" and it goes well with "pahaaR"!


----------



## BP.

QURESHPOR said:


> As BP has stated, satH-i-murtafa' is the norm in "elevated" speech such as geography books. However, I have a brilliant alternative for you (before BP comes up with something better!). This is "paThaar" and it goes well with "pahaaR"!



I was going to suggest something more reasonable like _baalaa2ii hamwaar_- بالائی ہموار, pending Cilki's definition, but your suggestion is so silly we might as well adopt it. Try saying PaT.haaR ee Potohar, it's even less easy on the ears than the good old سطحِ مرتفع.


----------



## Qureshpor

BelligerentPacifist said:


> I was going to suggest something more reasonable like _baalaa2ii hamwaar_- بالائی ہموار, pending Cilki's definition, but your suggestion is so silly we might as well adopt it. Try saying PaT.haaR ee Potohar, it's even less easy on the ears than the good old سطحِ مرتفع.



BP SaaHib. You are obviously not aware of a genuine word "paThaar" (it has Th as in ThaaRe rahiyo o baaNke yaar). One would n't say "paThaar-i-PoThwaar", because Urdu does not allow this kind of izaafat. This is not a replacement for the accepted word but just another suggestion.


----------



## BP.

No I wasn't and am not aware of this word. Does it really mean what you used it for?


----------



## greatbear

"pathaar" indeed means plateau, and that is the word I use in Hindi for plateau. I have no idea though if Urdu speakers also use it or not.


----------



## flyinfishjoe

Yes, I'm pretty sure that पठार _paṭhār_​ is the Hindi word. But my Pakistani friend didn't recognize it.


----------



## Qureshpor

BelligerentPacifist said:


> No I wasn't and am not aware of this word. Does it really mean what you used it for?



Yes, it does!

http://dictionary.onepakistan.com/urdu-english-meaning.php?ue=پٹھار


----------



## BP.

danke.
.................


----------



## Stranger_

How would you translate the phrase "to reach/hit a plateau" in Urdu? In its idiomatic sense I mean.

For example:
- Oh, hell! I am not gaining any more muscles. I must have hit a plateau!


----------



## BP.

Hi. Idioms don't translate literally.

Perhaps, injimaad/jumuud kaa shikhaar hoo jaanaa.


----------



## Stranger_

That's a great phrase. Thanks brother.


----------



## Qureshpor

Stranger_ said:


> How would you translate the phrase "to reach/hit a plateau" in Urdu? In its idiomatic sense I mean. For example:
> - Oh, hell! I am not gaining any more muscles. I must have hit a plateau!


اِس ورزش کا ستیاناس ہو۔ میرے پٹھے مزید بڑھ نہیں رہے۔ میں اپنی *چوٹی* پر پہنچ گیا ہوں گا۔


----------



## Alfaaz

Apart from previously discussed سطح مرتفع, there is also حدب for _plateau_. 


> ... لیکن یہ انگریزی ادبی طیف کی انتہا نہیں ہے، بلکہ وسیع تر *حدب (Plateau)* کہلایا جاسکتا ہے۔ کیونکہ اس کے آخری سرے کا تعین ہی گمراہ کن ہوگا۔ اقبال ؎
> اس سراب رنگ و بوٗ کو گلستاں سمجھا ہے تو
> آہ ! اے ناداں قفس کو آشیاں سمجھا ہے تو
> 16.2.4 ہم نے اوپر دیکھا کہ انگریزی شعرا جان ڈون، جارج ہربرٹ وغیرہ نے مابعد الطبعیاتی نکات اور باریکیاں نہایت ادبی انداز میں پیش کیں۔ مابعد الطبعیات دراصل فلسفہ کی وہ شاخ ہے جو وجود حق اور علم و عرفان سے تعلق رکھتی ہے۔ ...
> 
> از طیفِ ادب - مضمون نگار:مصطفی ندیم خاں غوری


In addition to the great suggestions in post #12, could any of the following be appropriate?

اس کے عضلات کے حجم میں کوئی اضافہ نہیں ہو رہا.

وہ معلق ہو گیا ہے
وہ (درمیان کی کیفیت میں) لٹک گیا ہے
وہ بیچ میں اٹک گیا ہے
اسے غیر تغیر پذیری کا سامنا کرنا پڑ رہا ہے
وہ اعتدال کو پہنچ گیا ہے
وہ امید و بیم سے دوچار ہے
وہ توقف کا شکار ہو گیا ہے



			
				Qureshpor said:
			
		

> میں اپنی *چوٹی* پر پہنچ گیا ہوں گا۔


 Would چوٹی not indicate _physiological limit _instead of_ plateau_?


----------



## Qureshpor

Alfaaz said:


> Would چوٹی not indicate _physiological limit _instead of_ plateau_?


I thought @stranger was asking about a physiological limit.


----------



## Stranger_

> اِس ورزش کا ستیاناس ہو۔ میرے پٹھے مزید بڑھ نہیں رہے۔ میں اپنی *چوٹی* پر پہنچ گیا ہوں گا۔


Just what I needed. 

Thank you all.


----------



## Alfaaz

Qureshpor said:
			
		

> I thought stranger was asking about a physiological limit.


 I had a condition/plateau in mind that one could potentially overcome by altering diet and exercise regimens. Examples: here and here.


----------

